# Please understand



## stringmusic (Nov 1, 2010)

I know alot of you will start with the "hear we go again with beating a dead horse", but it seems that most of the Athiest/Agnostic/ whatever else on here are having a very, very hard time understanding, NO not changing your entire thought/belief/faith processing, just understanding. I often see the same question getting asked in a thousand different ways, this coming after I have seen sound Christian answers to the questions. I have not been posting very much the past week for this reason(I know that you probably dont care) You don't have to change your mind, or thoughts, or beliefs, but whats the point in gaining knowledge to the answer(Or the Christian answer) of a question?  Is it so you can go ask another Christian the same question, they  not give you the exact same answer and you get to say with confidence " These Christians are stupid, lets laugh and poke fun at them"? Seems to be the trend.
So please just UNDERSTAND when you get a sound answer from a Christian(and dont post that you dont) please dont ask the question a thousands more times in different ways. This can really frustrate a person, it seems as though your extremely unintelligent, however, I know the contrary.
On to the dead horse, a question that seems to get asked alot is basically "why the Bible" or "Why Jesus". There is an explaination in the link below. Please listen to it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHRP0I2SrVs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TTom (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep still a dead horse when you choose to ignore people from your own camp participating in the EXACT same behavior towards the opposing viewpoint and yet them, you let slide.

Again when I see you start to hold yourself and your brethren to the same standard you expect the heathens to abide by I'll believe your protests are in earnest.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 1, 2010)

TTom said:


> Yep still a dead horse when you choose to ignore people from your own camp participating in the EXACT same behavior towards the opposing viewpoint and yet them, you let slide.
> 
> Again when I see you start to hold yourself and your brethren to the same standard you expect the heathens to abide by I'll believe your protests are in earnest.



you are exactly right, the problem I see is that some of the questions that are beat to death and are asked by Christians are usually guys that are not on here on a consistent basis, I know that I miss some of the questions though.
The reason for the thread is I see alot of A/A guys that are on here on a very consistent basis asking the same ol' questions.


----------



## TTom (Nov 1, 2010)

You have to realize those of us that are not Christian have heard and considered the Pascal's Wager question a thousand times. It has become habit to challenge the other party to do the same.

We get as tired of repeating it as you get of hearing it. It is after all an insipid thing the reply tactic of a 4th grader to the question of a 4th grader.

I would propose that both sides start to police their own a bit better. Tell someone from your own side that their question is insipid once in awhile.

I'll do the same.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 1, 2010)

TTom said:


> You have to realize those of us that are not Christian have heard and considered the Pascal's Wager question a thousand times. It has become habit to challenge the other party to do the same.
> 
> We get as tired of repeating it as you get of hearing it. It is after all an insipid thing the reply tactic of a 4th grader to the question of a 4th grader.
> 
> ...


 sounds good to me


----------



## davidstaples (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep, I'm going to assume this is in response to my response to the earlier "What if you're wrong?" question.  I've heard that question thousands of times.  Heck, when I was younger and still considered myself a Christian, I used that very same line.  But in my late teens / early 20's I began thinking... what if I'm wrong?  I didn't grow up as an atheist / agnostic... I know both sides of the argument.  Until the question stops being asked I'm going to continue answering it.  

Perhaps we should create a Frequently Asked Questions thread?


----------

